# unc pfad für die klasse file?



## insertcoin (16. Nov 2007)

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich einen unc pfad für einen file klasse schreiben muss
normalerweise sieht der ja so aus: \\server\rechner\pfad\ordner

aber wenn ich es so probiere, findet java bei mir nichts ..


----------



## tuxedo (16. Nov 2007)

Liegt daran, dass Java mit dem Pfad nix anfangen kann. Mappe das ganze als Laufwerk, dann geht's.

- Alex


----------



## HoaX (18. Nov 2007)

klar kann java damit was anfangen. file://\\server\freigabe\... geht aber nur unter windooze


----------



## insertcoin (19. Nov 2007)

erstmal, sorry dass ich mich so spät erst melde ..

@ Alex : kannst du mir ein Bsp schreiben, wie ich den Pfad mappe?? .. hab schon öfters davon gehört, aber keine Ahnung was da genau gemacht wird .. wird da das ganze nur umgeschrieben??


----------



## insertcoin (19. Nov 2007)

oh man .. ich muss euch was beichten .. ich hab die ganze zeit den dateinamen falsch geschrieben ..
waum sucht man bei den einfachsten sachen immer als letztes ..

wenn man sauber escaped .. also in der form \\\\server\\rechner\\pfad\\ordner .. funktioniert das ganze wunderbar ..
danke noch für eure tips ..

Greeetz insertcoin


----------

